# Victoria's Secret Pants



## SwtValina (Mar 3, 2007)

Anyone try their pants? I was thinking of buying a pair but i'm not sure of their fit. I was interested in the "Christie" fit. If anyone has any experiances, please share. Thanks


----------



## bluebird26 (Mar 3, 2007)

Sorry I haven't. The only way I could get them would be online and I don't like to buy clothes online.


----------



## blackmettalic (Mar 4, 2007)

The only thing I heard is that their sizes run a bit small in general. I've never bought their clothes personally though.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Mar 4, 2007)

I have Christie fit pants from Victoria's Secret. They run larger than their sizing chart online says, but if you've tried pants from Express, the VS pants fit about the same.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> hth!


----------



## SwtValina (Mar 4, 2007)

Oh thanks. Actually Express pants fit terrible on me, too loose around the thigh area, so I think i'm going to pass on them


----------



## Aprill (Mar 4, 2007)

their sizes are larger


----------



## x3kh (Mar 4, 2007)

No I haven't tried them but they are super cute.


----------



## Caramel_Diva (Mar 6, 2007)

They fit like Express??!!!?? I have been wanting to try these for awhile but was afraid becuase I am so tall I need to try all my pants on first...but man Express slacks/jeans fit me like a glove. I will be ordering some this week.


----------



## vanilla_sky (Mar 6, 2007)

I bought many tops and sweaters from VS and sizes run larger, I would love to buy the pants, but i am too scared since many pants that look nice on a hanger don't look nice on me... I need to try pants on before I buy them. But maybe one day I will try, who knows, maybe i will be lucky.


----------



## monniej (Mar 6, 2007)

i love their christie fit slacks. the fact that you can get them in 34" length is an added bonus for me! i've found that they're true to fit for me, but i have some junk in the trunk, so if you don't have much booty you might need a size smaller! the fact that they're low rise works well for me!


----------



## Princess6828 (Mar 6, 2007)

Their pants fit like Express? So if I wear a size "0" in Express dress pants it would be equivalent in VS? I've always wanted to try their clothes. I wish they sold them in the mall. Do any of the VS stores sell clothes or is it just online?


----------



## StereoXGirl (Mar 6, 2007)

If you wear a 0 in Express, you should be fine with a 0 from Victoria's Secret.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

As far as I know, they only sell clothes from the Pink line in stores. All other clothing is online only.


----------



## Princess6828 (Mar 6, 2007)

Thanks. I wonder why they don't sell them in-store...hmmm...


----------



## ling07 (Mar 8, 2007)

they do run larger , i own 6 pairs of the christie fit , loved it..


----------



## vanilla_sky (Mar 8, 2007)

I think they have a special now, where you can try the pants and if they don't fit, you can send them back and shipping for return is on them. I'm really tempted to try them out :eusa_whistle:


----------



## Dee_Vine (Mar 8, 2007)

I'm tempted too. I just applied for a CC last week. When I get it I shall order some. YAY!


----------



## Retro-Violet (Mar 8, 2007)

no but on a random day on one of theyre semi-annual sale in one of the stores i found a really awsome jean skirt.


----------



## SherryAnn (Mar 9, 2007)

OOoh I want to try these pants but don't know if they would fit my big ol' massive self. I have to go to their website and look now.


----------



## emily_3383 (Mar 10, 2007)

They looks so nice on Giselle but i doubt it would look the same on me. lol I dont think their clothes really fit well.


----------



## Gvieve (Mar 10, 2007)

?


----------



## blueangel1023 (Mar 10, 2007)

I haven't bought any of their clothes before. I'm assuming they would run bigger since I have to get smaller sizes for panties/slips when I'm shopping from them


----------



## Lozi (Mar 14, 2007)

Their clothes are big! But I'm basing this on the sweat pants/capri things from the Pink line. The waist is pretty darn high...if you push it low the butt looks saggy...just like their underwear...=T


----------



## agata (Mar 14, 2007)

I love Victoria"s Secret.....the quality is very good.


----------



## eiraMLisa (Mar 17, 2007)

It's really hard to say... I bought a size 2 (the size I buy my jeans from them- the ultra sexy) and they were too big. So I got a zero in them and the were to tight around the waist bit a little too big around the butt. I like my pants to be competely fitted so I returned them. So I just stick to the jeans.


----------



## snowjesh (Apr 14, 2007)

i too want to try them.


----------



## sugarberrylove (Apr 15, 2007)

I haven't tried on their real clothing, but I love their pink sweats. Very cute and comfy to lounge around in.


----------

